# Going to make an offer



## MarineScott (Mar 21, 2015)

My neighbor is up in age (80) and some what well off. I get all my wood from his property free of charge,so when I get the chance I do what he needs around the house and vehicle maintenance too. As I was repairing his shelving in the garage, I moved a book case and behind it was a Stihl MS361 in a case. My question is, what should I offer him? I never knew he had this saw the whole time I have known him.


----------



## svk (Mar 21, 2015)

Ask him want he wants for it.


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 21, 2015)

Just take it, he might not notice.


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 21, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Just take it, he might not notice.




I certainly hope that comment was an attempt at humor.


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 21, 2015)

c5rulz said:


> I certainly hope that comment was an attempt at humor.


Lighten up, life is too short.


----------



## chucker (Mar 21, 2015)

for real! just ask him about it, so if your doing for him you may get a gift!! nothing wrong with inquiring...


----------



## tla100 (Mar 21, 2015)

Just say "Hey, I tripped over that old orange saw back there while fixing shelves. Been looking for a back-up saw if you want to get rid of it! "


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 21, 2015)

tla100 said:


> Just say "Hey, I tripped over that old orange saw back there while fixing shelves. Been looking for a back-up saw if you want to get rid of it! "



Exactly...worse-case scenario is he wants to hold on to it. But if the day comes and he wants to give it to someone or sell, I bet you'll get first shot at it.


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 21, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Lighten up, life is too short.





Before retiring I was a Police Officer for 31 years. I have dealt with enough thieves, liars and scum bags to last a lifetime, and could care less about political correctness.. It is not humorous to insinuate stealing from an elderly person.


----------



## KiwiBro (Mar 21, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Just take it, he might not notice.





c5rulz said:


> Before retiring I was a Police Officer for 31 years. I have dealt with enough thieves, liars and scum bags to last a lifetime, and could care less about political correctness.. It is not humorous to insinuate stealing from an elderly person.


----------



## chucker (Mar 21, 2015)

c5rulz said:


> Before retiring I was a Police Officer for 31 years. I have dealt with enough thieves, liars and scum bags to last a lifetime, and could care less about political correctness.. It is not humorous to insinuate stealing from an elderly person.


!! "THANK YOU SIR" !!, for being another one of our great hero's for your service......


----------



## olyman (Mar 21, 2015)

c5rulz said:


> Before retiring I was a Police Officer for 31 years. I have dealt with enough thieves, liars and scum bags to last a lifetime, and could care less about political correctness.. It is not humorous to insinuate stealing from an elderly person.


 damn straight,, and he meant what he typed....history....


----------



## philoshop (Mar 21, 2015)

"Do unto others..."
I'm not a religious person, but the Golden Rule always seems to apply in life. Just ask him if he wants to, or is willing to, get rid of it and go from there.


----------



## olyman (Mar 21, 2015)

philoshop said:


> "Do unto others..."
> I'm not a religious person, but the Golden Rule always seems to apply in life. Just ask him if he wants to, or is willing to, get rid of it and go from there.


 straight...............


----------



## zogger (Mar 21, 2015)

I dunno, offer 250-300 based on condition. If it was put there to get fixed "some day" because-say-it was straight gassed years ago, then reconsider what it might be worth, maybe one benjamin if the outside is primo?


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 21, 2015)

c5rulz said:


> Before retiring I was a Police Officer for 31 years. I have dealt with enough thieves, liars and scum bags to last a lifetime, and could care less about political correctness.. It is not humorous to insinuate stealing from an elderly person.


If you don't like my sense of humor then just ignore me. I don't really need you telling me right from wrong you self righteous moron. Nobody cares that you were a pig.


----------



## stihly dan (Mar 21, 2015)

Most of the time, people that are well off know the value of a dollar and are cheap. But years of being helped out most likely changes things. You won't know unless you ask.


----------



## chucker (Mar 21, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> If you don't like my sense of humor then just ignore me. I don't really need you telling me right from wrong you self righteous moron. Nobody cares that you were a pig.


! "P-I-G ! = PROUDE=INTEGRITY=GUTS!! and I will say again !! "THANK YOU SIR" !! for your service!!


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 21, 2015)

chucker said:


> ! "P-I-G ! = PROUDE=INTEGRITY=GUTS!! and I will say again !! "THANK YOU SIR" !! for your service!!


Wow, upper case letters and exclamation points, you must be serious.


----------



## Idahonative (Mar 21, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Wow, upper case letters and exclamation points, you must be serious.



Hey little boy, I have an idea...go be a LOWLIFE somewhere else. I think I hear your mom upstairs yelling, "Johnny...come git yur dinner whiles its hot."


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 21, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Hey little boy, I have an idea...go be a LOWLIFE somewhere else. I think I hear your mom upstairs yelling, "Johnny...come git yur dinner whils its hot."


It's actually your mom and she's yelling for something else.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Mar 21, 2015)

MarineScott said:


> My neighbor is up in age (80) and some what well off. I get all my wood from his property free of charge,so when I get the chance I do what he needs around the house and vehicle maintenance too. As I was repairing his shelving in the garage, I moved a book case and behind it was a Stihl MS361 in a case. My question is, what should I offer him? I never knew he had this saw the whole time I have known him.


I think I'd leave the saw where it was and act like you never uncovered it, sometimes older people are guarded and the guy might feel as though you where snooping.


----------



## Marshy (Mar 21, 2015)

JeffHK454 said:


> I think I'd leave the saw where it was and act like you never uncovered it, sometimes older people are guarded and the guy might feel as though you where snooping.


 Or he wont mind if he's got a good relationship with the guy. Maybe ask him if he's willing to part with it. Or at least ask him if you can put some fresh gas and oil in it and use it on his property to cut with.


----------



## unclemoustache (Mar 21, 2015)

Oh come on, you guys. Let it go already. I laughed at his first comment - it was obviously a joke. No need for everyone to get into a peeing contest over it.

And I agree with the first piece of advice - ask him if he wants to get rid of it and what he wants for it.


----------



## Cheesecutter (Mar 21, 2015)

I've often used the, "I noticed you have a ?????, if you ever decide to get rid of it I might be interested". It lets them know you are interested without putting them on the spot at the moment. I have had people tell me to take it if you have a use for it, it's just collecting dust. One I have in the works right now is a Jonsered 2150 with less than 2 hours run time. He hasn't started it for several years and won't sell it if it doesn't run. He is taking it to his dealer friend to get it running and is looking to get $50 for it. Time will tell. I would ask, can't hurt.


----------



## svk (Mar 21, 2015)

This is how I got my second C5 (first one was my dad's/grandpa's). My neighbor had it and a newer small saw that he normally used. I was about 14 and asked him if he would sell it. He said no. Two years later he hired me to rake his yard. I said I would but I didn't want money just that old saw. Done deal. Once I got it running and my hearing returned I could see why he preferred a newer model but it was still a cool saw.


----------



## cantoo (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Greenland South (Mar 21, 2015)

Didn't take long for the trolls to crawl from their hole.


----------



## MarineScott (Mar 21, 2015)

I have it and have used it with his permission. The bar is like new as well as the saw. He didn't know he had it. I can use any of his Kubotas, along with his other equipment too. This winter he let me use his pick up because I usually ride a motorcycle. His wife is divorcing him because he is in the beginning of alzheimers and she got tired of answering the same questions twice. She tried to get $500k out of him or she said she would take the house.
Yes, I will ask him.


----------



## svk (Mar 21, 2015)

MarineScott said:


> His wife is divorcing him because he is in the beginning of alzheimers and she got tired of answering the same questions twice. She tried to get $500k out of him or she said she would take the house.
> Yes, I will ask him.


That's really a sad deal


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 21, 2015)

unclemoustache said:


> Oh come on, you guys. Let it go already. I laughed at his first comment - it was obviously a joke. No need for everyone to get into a peeing contest over it.
> 
> And I agree with the first piece of advice - ask him if he wants to get rid of it and what he wants for it.


Anybody with a half a brain would have seen it as nothing more than a joke, but there are people that look for negative stuff to complain about, it's what they do.


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 21, 2015)

Greenland South said:


> Didn't take long for the trolls to crawl from their hole.


Can you elaborate.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Mar 21, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Or he wont mind if he's got a good relationship with the guy. Maybe ask him if he's willing to part with it. Or at least ask him if you can put some fresh gas and oil in it and use it on his property to cut with.


They sound like they have a good relationship .. he starts offering money for things he likes laying around this guys property and that could change.


----------



## kljahnz (Mar 21, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> If you don't like my sense of humor then just ignore me. I don't really need you telling me right from wrong you self righteous moron. Nobody cares that you were a pig.


.


----------



## chucker (Mar 21, 2015)

a friendly relationship is one thing. when money comes into play the friend-ship seems to split! it's like selling something dirt cheap, then a relative finds out it's for sale and wants it for a lesser price ! then after buying/paying for the item, an it don't work like new all hell is going to pay for the cheap piece of junk you sold to them!! selling is a business an profit. friendships, are for doing one for another with out profit or gain! just ask what he is going to do with it .....


----------



## Idahonative (Mar 21, 2015)

unclemoustache said:


> Oh come on, you guys. Let it go already. I laughed at his first comment - it was obviously a joke. No need for everyone to get into a peeing contest over it.



I agree, his post (#3) was a joke. But his disrespect for peace officers (they are not "pigs"), and everyone else for that matter, makes him nothing more than a lowlife punk. If anyone has doubts about what I just said, pull up his posts and in short order you will see what I'm talking about. He brings absolutely NOTHING to this site except street thug behavior.


----------



## olyman (Mar 21, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Hey little boy, I have an idea...go be a LOWLIFE somewhere else. I think I hear your mom upstairs yelling, "Johnny...come git yur dinner whiles its hot."


----------



## KiwiBro (Mar 21, 2015)

This thread is the gift that keeps on giving. Keep it up fellas.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 21, 2015)

The old guy might just give it to you, that's what I'd do if I was 80. Find some way to pay him back like saying "hello in there" and find out what he needs or if you can take him to town for shopping etc.
Old timers are always good people and have great stories to tell. It's a shame when all the knowledge they have is mostly gone when they pass away.
Hats off to old timers.
John


----------



## Greenland South (Mar 21, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Can you elaborate.


Nothin on you man. I had a good laugh when I read your post. Internet trolls are everywhere, really have nothing to say, just wanting to stir the shite.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 21, 2015)

MarineScott said:


> I have it and have used it with his permission. The bar is like new as well as the saw. He didn't know he had it. I can use any of his Kubotas, along with his other equipment too. This winter he let me use his pick up because I usually ride a motorcycle. His wife is divorcing him because he is in the beginning of alzheimers and she got tired of answering the same questions twice. She tried to get $500k out of him or she said she would take the house.
> Yes, I will ask him.


High maintenance gold digger biatch, even at 80. Take that 361 and run it like you stole it! Lol


----------



## Idahonative (Mar 21, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> It's actually your mom and she's yelling for something else.



Is that you Overclock?...Remember saying this back in December?: *"My wife also has a good taste"*


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 21, 2015)

I've been known to be a mouthy douche nozzle a time or two. It's all good.
John


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 22, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Wow, upper case letters and exclamation points, you must be serious.



In all fairness Ironworker, and I'm sure I give you the benefit of the doubt, never meeting you, and others the same, certainly banking that you would never do such...if even being 'silly, funny' about your original post that started this...think first about what you type. No one on this thread probably knows you personally, and you the same with other posters...everyone's character is judged by nothing other than what is typed on this thing. My opinion...there are mostly great, down to earth, have to sweat to pay the bills, folks here. Would invite you into their home on a cold night looking for heat, and I hope you're a man of character who would return the same. I don't think anyone here is trying to put your scrotum in a vise, I hope it was just a simple 'bad word choice' post. I'm sure you'll let us know. Your response(s) will dictate what others think, no doubt. I'm not no post authority by no means...but I got common sense to watch my 'typing' language as others do as well...just sayin.


----------



## KiwiBro (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## USMC615 (Mar 22, 2015)

MarineScott said:


> I have it and have used it with his permission. The bar is like new as well as the saw. He didn't know he had it. I can use any of his Kubotas, along with his other equipment too. This winter he let me use his pick up because I usually ride a motorcycle. His wife is divorcing him because he is in the beginning of alzheimers and she got tired of answering the same questions twice. She tried to get $500k out of him or she said she would take the house.
> Yes, I will ask him.



Don't sound like much of a 'wife' to me...my daddy died a long battle with Alzheimer's...my mother and us 11 children, me being the youngest all dealt with it. My dad was a WWII fighter pilot, a retired IBM engineer, and we all 'fought' right beside his wife, our mother...till the end. If this woman was my 'wife' and wanted to pull chocks and haul ass... I'd muster up enough energy to tell her something that even a damn dog can understand...NOW GET!!


----------



## Fubar (Mar 22, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I've been known to be a mouthy douche nozzle a time or two. It's all good.
> John


 sorry John , you are not real believable , you are gonna have to work on it .



Gypo Logger said:


> High maintenance gold digger biatch, even at 80. Take that 361 and run it like you stole it! Lol


now that's more like it ..


----------



## Fubar (Mar 22, 2015)

i try to make it a point to never jump in on somebody else's argument , cause i usually got too many of my own going on at the time .lol


----------



## olyman (Mar 22, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Is that you Overclock?...Remember saying this back in December?: *"My wife also has a good taste"*


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 22, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> I agree, his post (#3) was a joke. But his disrespect for peace officers (they are not "pigs"), and everyone else for that matter, makes him nothing more than a lowlife punk. If anyone has doubts about what I just said, pull up his posts and in short order you will see what I'm talking about. He brings absolutely NOTHING to this site except street thug behavior.


So it's ok for the cop to say something but I'm not allowed to retort, mmmmm, think about that for a minute, I know you're slow but take your time and think about it. And stop stalking me loser.


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 22, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> In all fairness Ironworker, and I'm sure I give you the benefit of the doubt, never meeting you, and others the same, certainly banking that you would never do such...if even being 'silly, funny' about your original post that started this...think first about what you type. No one on this thread probably knows you personally, and you the same with other posters...everyone's character is judged by nothing other than what is typed on this thing. My opinion...there are mostly great, down to earth, have to sweat to pay the bills, folks here. Would invite you into their home on a cold night looking for heat, and I hope you're a man of character who would return the same. I don't think anyone here is trying to put your scrotum in a vise, I hope it was just a simple 'bad word choice' post. I'm sure you'll let us know. Your response(s) will dictate what others think, no doubt. I'm not no post authority by no means...but I got common sense to watch my 'typing' language as others do as well...just sayin.





Ironworker said:


> Anybody with a half a brain would have seen it as nothing more than a joke, but there are people that look for negative stuff to complain about, it's what they do.


Why would I encourage someone I don't know to steal. The advice of watching what you type should go to the uptight members who are looking to pounce on someone first chance they get.


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 22, 2015)

One thing I have learned is thieves steal, that is just what they do. A person who will steal a small thing will steal anything. Their only moral compass being the cost/ benefit of getting caught and the repercussions of said behavior. Ethical behavior too is just exactly that, ethical.

Getting back to the old guy and his saw. Assuming the guy is "with it", and you do a lot of work for him, whatever you both feel is fair is appropriate.

If the guy doesn't have all his facilities, an offer of next to nothing falls into the category outlined in the first sentence.

Surprisingly enough, the old adage taught in Kindergarten, "Treat other as you would have them treat you" isn't a real bad one.

Anyone who would compromise their principles over small things like a chainsaw, can't be trusted in any endeavor.


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 22, 2015)

c5rulz said:


> One thing I have learned is thieves steal, that is just what they do. A person who will steal a small thing will steal anything. Their only moral compass being the cost/ benefit of getting caught and the repercussions of said behavior. Ethical behavior too is just exactly that, ethical.
> 
> Getting back to the old guy and his saw. Assuming the guy is "with it", and you do a lot of work for him, whatever you both feel is fair is appropriate.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the lesson, you must be a real pillar of morality in your community.


----------



## al-k (Mar 22, 2015)

It is sometimes better to remain silent and thought a fool, than to speak and be none as one.


----------



## robespierre (Mar 22, 2015)

If the ol' timer does not want the saw you should offer him close to the cost new .


----------



## Festus (Mar 22, 2015)

If you could put a price on all the help you've been giving him, it would be worth a lot. He may want to give it to you if you tell him you,re interested in it. However, if he does, you could still say that it would maybe be worth a couple hundred dollars or so, after you check it over good. Just to communicate that you are willing to pay for it. Be honest with the guy. You don't seem to be a gold digger, so make sure you don't come across as one. If your intentions are honorable and you deal with it honestly, there is nothing to worry about. Just accept the outcome, whatever it may be.


----------



## Preston (Mar 22, 2015)

c5rulz said:


> I certainly hope that comment was an attempt at humor.




No, he's quite serious. He believes get what you can get anyway you can get it anytime you can. That about sums it up for him.


----------



## svk (Mar 22, 2015)

Alright guys, let up on the whole Ironworker thing. I'd like to see if the guy gets the saw before the thread gets zapped.


----------



## olyman (Mar 22, 2015)

robespierre said:


> If the ol' timer does not want the saw you should offer him close to the cost new .


----------



## olyman (Mar 22, 2015)

al-k said:


> It is sometimes better to remain silent and thought a fool, than to speak and be none as one.


 dead straight!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olyman (Mar 22, 2015)

Preston said:


> No, he's quite serious. He believes get what you can get anyway you can get it anytime you can. That about sums it up for him.


----------



## olyman (Mar 22, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Thanks for the lesson, you must be a real pillar of morality in your community.


he was then,, and still is now...............but someone else.....well............one good cop,,,NOT a pig as you refer to him..........


----------



## Knobby57 (Mar 22, 2015)

Sucks to hear that a wife would pull up and want to take off at 80. You would like to think after that long she would stand by his side . Nice to know your a good neighbor and help out 
Here in pa it's pretty hard to divorce someone that is mentally defective . But on the other hand she can easily have him declared unfit . Either way I feel sorry for the old fellow 


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 22, 2015)

Preston said:


> No, he's quite serious. He believes get what you can get anyway you can get it anytime you can. That about sums it up for him.


You don't know anything about me scumbag.


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 22, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> You don't know anything about me scumbag.




Perhaps.

But a clearer pictures is being painted with every comment/post you make.


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 22, 2015)

c5rulz said:


> Perhaps.
> 
> But a clearer pictures is being painted with every comment/post you make.


Like wise, I didn't start this, you did, remember Einstien.


Ironworker said:


> Just take it, he might not notice.





c5rulz said:


> I certainly hope that comment was an attempt at humor.





Ironworker said:


> Lighten up, life is too short.





c5rulz said:


> Before retiring I was a Police Officer for 31 years. I have dealt with enough thieves, liars and scum bags to last a lifetime, and could care less about political correctness.. It is not humorous to insinuate stealing from an elderly person.


All I did was make a light hearted joke.


----------



## tla100 (Mar 22, 2015)

If we had a "Dislike button", a lot of this could have been eliminated......

Or we have a sarcasm font......

Anyway, I wish the dude would report on price of said saw.


----------



## chainmaster (Mar 22, 2015)

Just offer him a fair price that you are comfortable with and that,s it and you never know he mite give for free


----------



## lmbrman (Mar 22, 2015)

So, to interrupt this fine thread, slander is a good thing here on AS now or what?

there used to be more adults here, sad really-


----------



## svk (Mar 22, 2015)

Old SS is putting this thread in his crosshairs right about now.

@MarineScott let us know how it turns out for you in a new thread.


----------



## hupte (Mar 23, 2015)

tla100 said:


> Or we have a sarcasm font.



I really need one of those!!

or do I?!?!? LoL!!!
__________________________________________________________________
seriously though a sarcasm font or smiley or something would be nice. (or the sarcasm line above)


----------



## Idahonative (Mar 23, 2015)

_*"All I did was make a light hearted joke."*_

No, all you did was show up here with your tough guy, street thug behavior. Don't you have a riot to attend in Ferguson?


----------



## KiwiBro (Mar 23, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Like wise, I didn't start this, you did, remember Einstien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 for what it's worth, I found it amusing but nowhere near as entertaining as the ensuing scramble for higher ground.


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 23, 2015)

Actually one of the moderators just contacted me to let me know that I am posting unwanted advertisement and spam. I asked him for an example of said "unwanted spam and advertisement" all I did was defend myself. I'm guessing Arboristsite is now sensoring us based on our religious or political views.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Mar 23, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Actually one of the moderators just contacted me to let me know that I am posting unwanted advertisement and spam. I asked him for an example of said "unwanted spam and advertisement" all I did was defend myself. I'm guessing Arboristsite is now sensoring us based on our religious or political views.



What.. being pro union ?


----------



## olyman (Mar 23, 2015)

c5rulz said:


> Perhaps.
> 
> But a clearer pictures is being painted with every comment/post you make.


----------



## olyman (Mar 23, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> _*"All I did was make a light hearted joke."*_
> 
> No, all you did was show up here with your tough guy, street thug behavior. Don't you have a riot to attend in Ferguson?


----------



## JeffHK454 (Mar 23, 2015)

KiwiBro said:


> for what it's worth, I found it amusing but nowhere near as entertaining as the ensuing scramble for higher ground.



The funniest part is the trolls that are in both this thread and the "WTF" thread trying to get Ironworker to post something that gets him banned and he just wouldn't bite!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 23, 2015)

svk said:


> Old SS is putting this thread in his crosshairs right about now.
> 
> @MarineScott let us know how it turns out for you in a new thread.


SS is no longer a mod. Thats why Brush Ape is still posting about his 170


----------



## Idahonative (Mar 23, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Actually one of the moderators just contacted me to let me know that I am posting unwanted advertisement and spam. I asked him for an example of said "unwanted spam and advertisement" all I did was defend myself. *I'm guessing Arboristsite is now sensoring us based on our religious or political views.*



I think it actually says A LOT about Arboristsite that they haven't banned you.


----------



## mainewoods (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## lmbrman (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## svk (Mar 23, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> SS is no longer a mod. Thats why Brush Ape is still posting about his 170


Well that explains why we are all still talking about this.


----------



## hupte (Mar 24, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Actually one of the moderators just contacted me to let me know that I am posting unwanted advertisement and spam. I asked him for an example of said "unwanted spam and advertisement" all I did was defend myself. I'm guessing Arboristsite is now sensoring us based on our religious or political views.


YOU SHOULD BE SENSORED! on anything I disagree with you about!!!!! 

JK!!! if I can post a bible scripture in my signature, you should be able to post "Atheist" in yours.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 24, 2015)

al-k said:


> It is sometimes better to remain silent and thought a fool, than to speak and remove all doubt



fixed.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 24, 2015)

tla100 said:


> If we had a "Dislike button", a lot of this could have been eliminated......
> 
> Or we have a sarcasm font......
> 
> Anyway, I wish the dude would report on price of said saw.


we do have this in the smilies bar which really surprised me when i saw it. :****you:


----------



## robespierre (Mar 24, 2015)

olyman said:


>



Glad those emoticons are fun for you.I am telling you what I would do out of respect for elders.


----------



## olyman (Mar 24, 2015)

robespierre said:


> Glad those emoticons are fun for you.I am telling you what I would do out of respect for elders.


 119 posts. know anything about me???? didn't think so.. for your info, squirt, the likes dislike feature was removed from me...go suck a rock...run your mouth elsewhere..pay full new price for a saw...


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 24, 2015)

IN BEFORE THE


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 24, 2015)

olyman said:


> 119 posts. know anything about me???? didn't think so.. for your info, squirt, the likes dislike feature was removed from me...go suck a rock...run your mouth elsewhere..pay full new price for a saw...


Wait a minute, you don't have a like function, that's not right.


----------



## olyman (Mar 24, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Wait a minute, you don't have a like function, that's not right.


 not for over a year,,theres this one cry baby forum member..........not you..he likes fairys, and is..


----------



## cre10 (Mar 24, 2015)

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Guswhit (Mar 24, 2015)

Somewhere I missed a whole bunch of what/where/when and how this got going. By the way, what is all of the reference to "Overclock"? Was he someone that was removed a while ago? Sometimes my curiosity won't let me shut these thoughts off.


----------



## olyman (Mar 24, 2015)

Guswhit said:


> Somewhere I missed a whole bunch of what/where/when and how this got going. By the way, what is all of the reference to "Overclock"? Was he someone that was removed a while ago? Sometimes my curiosity won't let me shut these thoughts off.


 overclock, brush ape,,and a bunch of others,,including a hack on here yet.....he likes to screw with management....


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 24, 2015)

But he tells a mean story about a Family Truckster, an Airstream trailer, and a girl named FastP‼ 
*


----------



## robespierre (Mar 24, 2015)

olyman, I have a day job and can't waste my time posting 18,000 comments about wood.


----------



## kodiak (Mar 24, 2015)

robespierre said:


> olyman, I have a day job and can't waste my time posting 18,000 comments about wood.



In case you missed some of Olyman's 18,000 "comments", here is a summary:

There was this:


olyman said:


>



Followed by this:


olyman said:


>



And let's not forget this:


olyman said:


>


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 24, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Thanks for the lesson, you must be a real pillar of morality in your community.




Perhaps we should have a poll.

Who would you like for a neighbor?

Iron worker or C5Rulz?


----------



## Idahonative (Mar 24, 2015)

c5rulz said:


> Perhaps we should have a poll.
> 
> Who would you like for a neighbor?
> 
> Iron worker or C5Rulz?



Ironworker as my neighbor?...what a nightmare. I could only imagine what it would be like:

- Hey neighbor, it's too windy today.
- Hey neighbor, it's too cold today.
- Hey neighbor, could you split my wood for me...the union told me I was too smart to split wood.
- Hey neighbor, the smoke from your BBQ is coming over to my place...I'll call the "pigs" if you don't stop it. Wait, I don't like pigs.
- Hey neighbor, I don't like the way you mow your lawn.
- Hey neighbor, you left your porch light on past 10pm...don't let it happen again you POS.
- Hey neighbor, I notice you have a cross in your window...that really offends me.
- Hey neighbor, "PHUCK YOU".

Yes, being neighbors with Ironworker would be a daily challenge to say the least.


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 24, 2015)

c5rulz said:


> Perhaps we should have a poll.
> 
> Who would you like for a neighbor?
> 
> Iron worker or C5Rulz?


Grow up.


----------



## Idahonative (Mar 24, 2015)

c5rulz said:


> Perhaps we should have a poll.
> 
> Who would you like for a neighbor?
> 
> Iron worker or C5Rulz?



Be careful or you'll end up on Ironworkers "Ignore" list like me. I consider it a badge of honor though.


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 24, 2015)

Heck, I could live with Ironworker as a neighbor on one side of me and c5rulz on the other side...
Ain't ya' noticed?? I get along with everyone 
*


----------



## stihly dan (Mar 24, 2015)

Guswhit said:


> Somewhere I missed a whole bunch of what/where/when and how this got going. By the way, what is all of the reference to "Overclock"? Was he someone that was removed a while ago? Sometimes my curiosity won't let me shut these thoughts off.



wood cutter TV, overclock, or what ever, may have been in your face, but seemed like an intelligent good guy that gets a bad rap. I personally enjoyed many of his video's and miss them.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 24, 2015)

c5rulz said:


> Perhaps we should have a poll.
> 
> Who would you like for a neighbor?
> 
> Iron worker or C5Rulz?


shhhhh don't piss him off...he'll tattle on us!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 25, 2015)

Did we say old timer? When are we an old timer? 
When we stop lookin at women.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 25, 2015)

What was the pissin match all about?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 25, 2015)

Just use new 372xpw pull cord for your boot lasses. That's what I do. Three foot should suffice, but 4' is better if you do the loggers tie.


----------



## olyman (Mar 25, 2015)

s


kodiak said:


> In case you missed some of Olyman's 18,000 "comments", here is a summary:
> 
> There was this:
> 
> ...


hey moron,, did you know,, that I haven't had a like feature,, in over a year??? nope,,, rejects like you,, count for zero, cause you are a zero...go troll elsewhere....SUPER TROLL, only outdone by the washington don't move there.....filth


----------



## olyman (Mar 25, 2015)

c5rulz said:


> Perhaps we should have a poll.
> 
> Who would you like for a neighbor?
> 
> Iron worker or C5Rulz?


 THAT, isn't a question that needs answered...we already know.................


----------



## NSMaple1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Jeez, I click on a thread & get teleported back to Jr. high school....


----------



## square1 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'd tread very lightly on buying the saw. Relatives / heirs may see it as you taking advantage of the neighbors diminished mental state no matter what price you pay for it unless it's full retail (and some may have a problem with it even then).
Happens all the time.


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 25, 2015)

olyman said:


> THAT, isn't a question that needs answered...we already know.................


Thanks and I wouldn't have a problem lending you tools.


----------



## SS396driver (Mar 25, 2015)

Did ya buy the saw?


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 25, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> What was the pissin match all about?




Whether to cheat an old codger out of a saw or just steal it outright.


----------



## Guswhit (Mar 25, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Heck, I could live with Ironworker as a neighbor on one side of me and c5rulz on the other side...
> Ain't ya' noticed?? I get along with everyone
> *



Hmmmm, I'm going to have to think about this one for a minute or 2. While you wait, check on places to sight see in Washington.


----------



## svk (Mar 25, 2015)

The funny thing on this thread is some of the guys who I often disagree with I now agree with and vice versa. 

I do hope the op gets things figured out with his friend.


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 25, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> What was the pissin match all about?





c5rulz said:


> Whether to cheat an old codger out of a saw or just steal it outright.


Originally a member was looking for advice on offering to buy a saw from a neighbor, then I made a post about stealing it which some read it for what it was, a simple joke and one uptight member took it as an opportunity to try and make someone feel bad, he probably does the same at home and his wife and family probably hate him, not to mention what his fellow coworkers probably thought of him, me, I'm ready to let it go, but he obviously ain't. Keep attacking me if you want, I'm enjoying this.


----------



## Idahonative (Mar 25, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Originally a member was looking for advice on offering to buy a saw from a neighbor, then I made a post about stealing it which some read it for what it was, a simple joke _*and one uptight member *_took it as an opportunity to try and make someone feel bad, he probably does the same at home and his wife and family probably hate him, not to mention what his fellow coworkers probably thought of him, me, I'm ready to let it go, but he obviously ain't. Keep attacking me if you want, I'm enjoying this.



Hey Ironworker, I didn't know you liked Mexican beer.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 25, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Hey Ironworker, I didn't know you liked Mexican beer.


 Idaho...I thought he was ignoring you...and me...if he's enjoying it, why would he bother ignoring us???


----------



## wood4heat (Mar 25, 2015)

MarineScott said:


> My neighbor is up in age (80) and some what well off. I get all my wood from his property free of charge,so when I get the chance I do what he needs around the house and vehicle maintenance too. As I was repairing his shelving in the garage, I moved a book case and behind it was a Stihl MS361 in a case. My question is, what should I offer him? I never knew he had this saw the whole time I have known him.




Can we start a new thread about this saw and let the jr high kids have this one? I keep clicking in here hoping to get an update but after 5 pages of who likes who I'm ready to give up.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 25, 2015)

wood4heat said:


> let the jr high kids have this one


 
can I stay too? I'm only in the 4th grade...


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 25, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> View attachment 414744


must have taken you a while looking through your gay **** collection to find such an "appropriate for AS" picture
id tell you to "I have a potty mouth" (or is it GPY?) but I'm sure one of your union buddies already does that for/to? you...


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 25, 2015)

grown-ups...don't worry I'm sure MOM will be along shortly to scold us "Jr. high kids", or at least take away our AS privileges


----------



## svk (Mar 25, 2015)

GPY. That's a good one lol.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 25, 2015)

svk said:


> GPY. That's a good one lol.


anywhere else everyone would be trying to figure out WTF it means


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 25, 2015)

hmmmm wonder who deleted his post? him or a Mod??


----------



## svk (Mar 25, 2015)

I'd bet mod. Really can't believe this thread is still going.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 25, 2015)

svk said:


> I'd bet mod. Really can't believe this thread is still going.


I cant believe both are still going... hey at least the mods really only need to keep an eye on these two threads instead of all of them
maybe MOM will get us a room just for us "Jr. High kids" ??


----------



## kljahnz (Mar 25, 2015)

Might not see eye to eye with the ironworker...


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 25, 2015)

kljahnz said:


> Might not see eye to eye with the ironworker...


...maybe he should take his sunglasses off then???


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 25, 2015)

Little lost. Photo of Ironworker??... Or has this literally taken the Duck Dynasty spin now?...Can't wait to see what's behind door #3.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 25, 2015)

kljahnz said:


> It's probably less about what's covering his eyes, and more about the content of his character/beliefs.


idk...I mean I cant even see his eyes...how would anyone ever see eye to eye with him if they cant see his eyes???


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 25, 2015)

kljahnz said:


> Might not see eye to eye with the ironworker...


Do we have history or are you just looking to pile on like the coward that you are.


----------



## kljahnz (Mar 25, 2015)

Ohh.. touched a nerve?

??? I'm suppose to be on your 'not following' list. Better get me back on it.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 25, 2015)

. and that's all i have to say about that.


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 25, 2015)

kljahnz said:


> Ohh.. touched a nerve?
> 
> ??? I'm suppose to be on your 'not following' list. Better get me back on it.


What was the intent of your post with the duck dynasty guy other than to attack me for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 25, 2015)

kljahnz said:


> Might not see eye to eye with the ironworker...





Ironworker said:


> What was the intent of your post with the duck dynasty guy other than to attack me for no reason whatsoever.




Phil Robertson is deeply religious and is a very moral and ethical man. He is highly educated and speaks well and was a teacher at one time.


----------



## blackdogon57 (Mar 25, 2015)

Come on guys enough of this finger pointing !


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 25, 2015)

c5rulz said:


> Phil Robertson is deeply religious and is a very moral and ethical man. He is highly educated and speaks well and was a teacher at one time.


What's your point?


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 25, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> What's your point?




Reading is FUNDEMENTAL. 

Kljahnz said "Might not see eye to eye with the ironworker..."

I said: Phil Robertson is deeply religious and is a very moral and ethical man. He is highly educated and speaks well and was a teacher at one time.


Since I have to spell it out. A deeply religious and moral/ethical man who is highly educated and speaks well might not see eye to eye with the Ironworker because they have nothing in common.


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 25, 2015)

c5rulz said:


> Reading is FUNDEMENTAL.
> 
> Kljahnz said "Might not see eye to eye with the ironworker..."
> 
> ...


So do you know him personally, cool. And what do you know about me in regards to ethics and moral fiber. Have you ever spent time with me and my family? Have you ever been to work with me or are you just going by a joke I made on an Internet forum and a couple of post. Let it go, every time you post, you expose yourself.


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't believe there is a point to this thread anymore...

I like Phil... don't know if he likes me though.
I like a man that don't speak unless he's got something to say... even if'n he's the only one that thinks the words are worthwhile.

In the end, all that really matters is what the guy in the mirror thinks of you... that, and that your word is golden.
All this touchiness over perceived insults and name-callin' is preposterous. If'n a man can't laugh at himself, he can' laugh at all... defending yourself against it is where the real childishness lays. C'mon, giggle at yourself, laugh with the boys... and demand one of 'em hand ya' another friggin' beer before ya' kick his sorry azz‼
Then move the frig on already... if we all agreed, all the time, there wouldn't be anything to talk about.
*


----------



## speedthrills (Mar 25, 2015)

Okay this is getting getting so far off topic,  ask if he wants to get rid of the saw! As he has alzheimer's , if he says yes pay a fair price and ask for a receipt. Fair is fair greed and thievery go hand in hand, SEMPER FIDELIS good luck.


----------



## speedthrills (Mar 25, 2015)

How could such a simple question get so off topic, really and to keep pushing for a confrontation. 


Whitespider said:


> I don't believe there is a point to this thread anymore...
> 
> I like Phil... don't know if he likes me though.
> I like a man that don't speak unless he's got something to say... even if'n he's the only one that thinks the words are worthwhile.
> ...


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 25, 2015)

c5rulz said:


> Phil Robertson is deeply religious and is a very moral and ethical man. He is highly educated and speaks well and was a teacher at one time.


He also was a star QB at Louisiana Tech and Terry Bradshaw was his backup.


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 25, 2015)

speedthrills said:


> _*How could such a simple question get so off topic...*_


How??
Is that a serious question??
This is the friggin' internet... the OP asked a simple question (too simple for the internet)... someone made a joke (yeah, really, a funny)... someone else was unable to see the humor in the funny... 5, 4, 3, 2, 1, BLASTOFF‼
Eight pages later and... well... the rocket is still firing.
*


----------



## speedthrills (Mar 25, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> He also was a star QB at Louisiana Tech and Terry Bradshaw was his backup.



Wow I never knew that, I looked up his bio he turned down playing for the Washington Redskins!!!!!!!!


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 25, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> What was the intent of your post with the duck dynasty guy other than to attack me for no reason whatsoever.



...that was me who made reference to the DD comment, not the individual you associated earlier with your statement/reply. I'll make it as easy to understand as possible: when I started back today where I left off reading this soap opera from last night, of course now it's time to play a little catchup to read todays current episode of The Young and the Restless. A few posts before the pic came up, it seems there was a post(s) had been deleted/removed. Hence me starting my comment with 'Little lost...' I could then certainly look at the 're-posted' pic and tell this was not a member of ZZ Top...I've seen those fellas a time or two in concert in my earlier days and travels.

I think this should certainly satisfy you thinking I was 'attacking you for no reason.' Anyhoo...I'm gonna knock down an Anheuser Busch product and give my finger a break.


----------



## speedthrills (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm going to stick my neck out here, the joke was at best not well thought out! Then a little mud got thrown, Ironworker threw gas in the fire continually, I think he also took a little offense. Can we all put on our big boy panties, stop the thread or get on topic. If that even matters at this point, ok now you can release the 
*Guillotine*

*Guillotine!!!!!!!*


----------



## speedthrills (Mar 25, 2015)

Please not these panties, puke swallow OMG !!!!


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 25, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> _*Anyhoo...I'm gonna knock down an Anheuser Busch product...*_


I'm near a 6-pack ahead of ya' brother...

MarineScott,
Just ask the ol' boy what he's gonna' do with the saw... if he's in the mood to sell it, he'll ask you if you're interested.
If he's got other plans for it, he'll say so.
If he asks if you're interested, say, "Heck yeah... put a price on it."
After you say that, shut your trap and wait for him... the ball is in his court.
Sales one-oh-one... the first guy to speak will be the loser in the resulting negotiation.
Heck, he may just give it to ya' 'cause he likes ya'.
*


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 25, 2015)

speedthrills said:


> I'm going to stick my neck out here, the joke was at best not well thought out! Then a little mud got thrown, Ironworker threw gas in the fire continually, I think he also took a little offense. Can we all put on our big boy panties, stop the thread or get on topic. If that even matters at this point, ok now you can release the
> *Guillotine*
> 
> *Guillotine!!!!!!!*


All I did was defend myself, it's my nature to do so and then I moved on but there are those that continue to attack. Men joke, it's what we do.


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 25, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> ...that was me who made reference to the DD comment, not the individual you associated earlier with your statement/reply. I'll make it as easy to understand as possible: when I started back today where I left off reading this soap opera from last night, of course now it's time to play a little catchup to read todays current episode of The Young and the Restless. A few posts before the pic came up, it seems there was a post(s) had been deleted/removed. Hence me starting my comment with 'Little lost...' I could then certainly look at the 're-posted' pic and tell this was not a member of ZZ Top...I've seen those fellas a time or two in concert in my earlier days and travels.
> 
> I think this should certainly satisfy you thinking I was 'attacking you for no reason.' Anyhoo...I'm gonna knock down an Anheuser Busch product and give my finger a break.


Go back and read again, I did not have a problem with your post. I know how you Marines are (US Navy '82-'85)


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 25, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Go back and read again, I did not have a problem with your post. I know how you Marines are (US Navy '82-'85)



Thank you for the Marine compliment, as well your service to the country. I think Spideys post #151 sums it all up. And I don't think a soul on here would disagree. Let's see if the fella ends up with a nice saw. Jeez I hope he does after all this...if he doesn't, I don't think you could assemble, me included, a bigger bunch of 'turds floatin in a punch bowl'. OP may never post another thing again as long as he lives. Lol


----------



## speedthrills (Mar 25, 2015)

This is my last post on this thread, Army Navy Air force Marines, it doesn't matter when shix hits the fan we are all one. All petty differences mean nothing, I you pick a fight with one you go against all. That is my opinion and SEMPER FI DO OR DIE IS MARINE CORPS, but I fought side by side with any branch off base. We watch out for each other, society has forgotten how to watch out let alone help anyone other than themselves. We have to get back to morals right and wrong, grey areas suck. Take pride in your country, and the opportunities that it gives you. Lets get our service men given the respect they deserve, and let our voice be heard LOUD AND CLEAR. _f we do not they will slowly and secretly take a little at a time , by the time we realize it freedom has been lost. It is happening everyday and allot of people are voicing disapproval, there is only one answer we as a people have to figure out collectively have to change the downhill trends.


I AM SAYING I'M SORRY I AM NOT APOLOGIZING , THIS A POLITICAL POSTING NOW. TO ALL MEN AND WOMEN IN ALL BRANCHES THAT HAVE SERVED OUR COUNTRY, AND PROVIDED US THE FREEDOMS WE ENJOY, A THANKS AND A SHOUT OUT BRING OUR COUNTRIES PRIDE BACK!!!!!! 

_


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 25, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> _*All I did was defend myself...*_


Stop doin' that‼
Heck man, believe me, if'n I started defending myself on the internet... on this board... I wouldn't have any time for stirrin' the pot‼
It's the internet man... it's the internet... it means nothin' more than you yourself make of it.
*


----------



## Marshy (Mar 25, 2015)

I think this thread has surpassed the idiocy of all the MS170 threads combined.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 25, 2015)

Marshy said:


> I think this thread has surpassed the idiocy of all the MS170 threads combined.



if you liked this one...I highly recommend the "Really WTF" thread... its a good read! also no deleted posts...as far as I know


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 25, 2015)

Marshy said:


> _*I think this thread has surpassed the idiocy of all the MS170 threads combined.*_


Don't forget the billiard ball thread 
*


----------



## svk (Mar 25, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Don't forget the billiard ball thread
> *


Griping about likes takes the cake though.


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 25, 2015)

svk said:


> Griping about likes takes the cake though.



I remember back in Jr High the gals got introduced to that 'valley girl' crap. They'd say 'like' nine times in a five word sentence...couldn't shut 'em up fast enough. Usual reply from the fellas...start likin on this JD and coke.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 26, 2015)

where's BRUSH APE when you need him? he could really put some stupidity in this. or not.


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 26, 2015)

svk said:


> _*Griping about likes takes the cake though.*_


But... but... look at all the fun it provided 
We had a week's worth of...

I "dislike" the "like" button...
I "liked" the "dislike" button...
I "dislike" the way you you use the "like" button...
I "like" it when you "like" my post...
Bring back the "dislike" button...
Get rid of the "like" button...
I don't give a sour owl crap if you "like" the "like" button...
Please, please, please don't take my "likes" away...
WTF is a "like"??
Someone removed my "dislike" button...
Where can I buy some "likes"??

And.....................
Ya' know what?? I just noticed that farmer steve has over fourteen thousand "likes"... WTF?? How many alternate logins does he have??
*


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 26, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> But... but... look at all the fun it provided
> We had a week's worth of...
> 
> I "dislike" the "like" button...
> ...


guess i"m just a likable guy. outstanding in my field.  Spidey i have a hard time loggin in with just 1 user name.


----------



## mainewoods (Mar 26, 2015)

Everybody knows how wisdomous farmers can be.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 26, 2015)

mainewoods said:


> Everybody knows how wisdomous farmers can be.


 I though it was just guys named steve??


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 26, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> _*I though it was just guys named steve??*_


Ummmm.... 

*


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 26, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Ummmm....
> 
> *


 
and whatever your name is of course...does it happen to be steve????


----------



## svk (Mar 26, 2015)

I see the other thread finally got zapped. This one is next I'd bet.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 26, 2015)

svk said:


> I see the other thread finally got zapped. This one is next I'd bet.


well lets at least make it worth it...


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 26, 2015)

just curious...how does one become a mod here?...would be nice if it were like "the GOAT's" site where everyone is a mod... no?


----------



## svk (Mar 26, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> just curious...how does one become a mod here?...would be nice if it were like "the GOAT's" site where everyone is a mod... no?


I've been in and out of here for 6 years. Once there were many, now there are few. I don't think they are adding any new ones.

Most of the real trouble makers moved to other sites so the amount of mods needed has dropped. Sure there are a few know-it-alls, some who always try to cause a fight, and one recurring personality but it's pretty tame these days.


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 26, 2015)

Phil Robertson, the voice of morality 
http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...phic-anti-atheist-speech-at-prayer-breakfast/


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Phil Robertson, the voice of morality
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...phic-anti-atheist-speech-at-prayer-breakfast/


seems like a nice guy...


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 26, 2015)

svk said:


> I've been in and out of here for 6 years. Once there were many, now there are few. I don't think they are adding any new ones.
> 
> Most of the real trouble makers moved to other sites so the amount of mods needed has dropped. Sure there are a few know-it-alls, some who always try to cause a fight, and one recurring personality but it's pretty tame these days.


glad I'm not any of those they sound like a bunch of bullies

I was just wondering...didn't know what qualifies someone of being "mod worthy" here? I like Mike's site, everyone gets to be a mod...even a nice union ironworker
what happens when this is deleted...do we get to start over and be best of buddies again?? I sure hope so...I miss ironworker... don't think I can go much longer without a "phuck you"


----------



## svk (Mar 26, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> I was just wondering...didn't know what qualifies someone of being "mod worthy" here?



Not sure. @olyman might have an answer


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 26, 2015)

svk said:


> Not sure. @olyman might have an answer


ahh well then I already know the answer...its this  right?
or maybe this   ????

hahahah just kidding olyman!


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 26, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> _*Phil Robertson, the voice of morality*_


The voice of _who's_ morality?? I've never heard Phil claim to speak for anyone except himself.

Everyone has their own particular sense of morality... I'm bettin' you could put 500 people in a room and not a single pair of them would have a 100% identical sense of morality. Heck, I knew a priest once that had no problem using every vulgar word in the list, but he wouldn't take the lord's name in vain if ya' tried beatin' him into it. My mother wouldn't use the F-word to save her life, but she'll call someone a gaddamn azz-hole preek in a heartbeat if ya' pizz her off. Some people spank their kids, others sense of morality won't let 'em... heck, I'll slap mine silly if they disrespect their mother, but I'm a lot more lenient with how they talk to me. Some people think it's a moral sin to even own a handgun, yet one of my gun dealers was a preacher. Some don't drink, some drink a little, others drink more than that. I smoke... The list goes on and on and on and on...

OK, so you don't agree with Phil's sense of morality... so the frig what??
Just because his sense of it differs from yours means cold sour owl squat... it don't make him wrong, and it sure-in-hell don't make you right.
It-is-what-it-is... nothin' more, and nothin' less... drop the (implied) righteousness.
*


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 26, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> The voice of _who's_ morality?? I've never heard Phil claim to speak for anyone except himself.
> 
> Everyone has their own particular sense of morality... I'm bettin' you could put 500 people in a room and not a single pair of them would have a 100% identical sense of morality. Heck, I knew a priest once that had no problem using every vulgar word in the list, but he wouldn't take the lord's name in vain if ya' tried beatin' him into it. My mother wouldn't use the F-word to save her life, but she'll call someone a gaddamn azz-hole preek in a heartbeat if ya' pizz her off. Some people spank their kids, others sense of morality won't let 'em... heck, I'll slap mine silly if they disrespect their mother, but I'm a lot more lenient with how they talk to me. Some people think it's a moral sin to even own a handgun, yet one of my gun dealers was a preacher. Some don't drink, some drink a little, others drink more than that. I smoke... The list goes on and on and on and on...
> 
> ...


C'mon spidey are you following this thread. Go back a page or two where I was compared to him.


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 26, 2015)

svk said:


> I see the other thread finally got zapped. This one is next I'd bet.



Either zappolla...or the Sheriff's playin little chimp games. Lol. On another note, crazy most of y'all are still gettin the low, low temps, even for highs. I see now why pics of split/stacked wood you folks have is impressive to say the least.


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 26, 2015)

No Ironworker, you were not compared to Phil... you were contrasted to him. The comment under the photo of Phil read...
"_Might not see eye to eye with the ironworker..._"

Are you gettin' this?? You (somehow) believed the post was "_comparing_" you to Phil when in fact it was saying you ain't anything like him. Then, unbelievably, you took offense (for nothing) and felt the need to defend yourself (lord knows why?) against internet silliness. And then, to make the whole thing even more preposterous, you defend yourself with a link proving you ain't like Phil... WHICH IS WHAT THE ORIGINAL POST WAS ALL ABOUT IN THE FIRST DAMN PLACE‼ While kljahnz made a post in fun (that meant absolutely zero), you get all up-tight and use a link with comment implying your higher moral standard... basically, self-righteousness.

My post didn't contain anything I wouldn't say face-to-face to my best friend, while standing in _his_ house and drinkin' _his_ beer... I "dislike" self-righteousness.
And I'll tell ya' somethin' else... If someone "compared" me to Phil, I'd take it as a compliment, not an insult. (By-the-way... my daughter has compared me to Phil several times.)
If you're gonna' spend time on a public board such as this, ya' really need to grow-up (emotionally), lighten-up, and get over yourself... learn to laugh at yourself already.
*


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 26, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> No Ironworker, you were not compared to Phil... you were contrasted to him. The comment under the photo of Phil read...
> "_Might not see eye to eye with the ironworker..._"
> 
> Are you gettin' this?? You (somehow) believed the post was "_comparing_" you to Phil when in fact it was saying you ain't anything like him. Then, unbelievably, you took offense (for nothing) and felt the need to defend yourself (lord knows why?) against internet silliness. And then, to make the whole thing even more preposterous, you defend yourself with a link proving you ain't like Phil... WHICH IS WHAT THE ORIGINAL POST WAS ALL ABOUT IN THE FIRST DAMN PLACE‼ While kljahnz made a post in fun (that meant absolutely zero), you get all up-tight and use a link with comment implying your higher moral standard... basically, self-righteousness.
> ...


And I need to lighten up.


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 26, 2015)

(shrug)
*


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 26, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> (shrug)
> *


Yea I'm done here too, enjoy your spring.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Yea I'm done here



uggghhh so inconsiderate!...10 pages of all of us pouring our hears out, and this is how you give back what a DOU.......err...nice guy


----------



## svk (Mar 26, 2015)

This is the equivalent of "the last person who posts in this thread wins" over in OT. 

I'm currently winning


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 26, 2015)

svk said:


> This is the equivalent of "the last person who posts in this thread wins" over in OT.
> 
> I'm currently winning


damn near a weeks worth of postings between 2 threads, half is already in the septic tank, with this half circling the bowl...does no one appreciate the time and effort that goes into our posts????

who's winning now SVK???


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 26, 2015)

svk said:


> This is the equivalent of "the last person who posts in this thread wins" over in OT.
> 
> I'm currently winning



Not for long cowboy!! Lol


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 26, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> Not for long cowboy!! Lol


----------



## svk (Mar 26, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> with this half circling the bowl...


Circling the bowl. There's a saying I haven't heard in a while LOL


nathon918 said:


> who's winning now SVK???


Me


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 26, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> Not for long cowboy!! Lol


haven't you heard...im the troll of the week


----------



## svk (Mar 26, 2015)

Throw me a like wouldja.


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 26, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> haven't you heard...im the troll of the week



Oops...thought ya was heading for troll of the month elsewhere. I think ya got the week locked in. Lol


----------



## svk (Mar 26, 2015)

This thread shall die a slow death by filibuster. 

Hope the OP gets that saw though.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 26, 2015)

svk said:


> Throw me a like wouldja.


not getting enough in your own thread, you have to come here begging for more???? get yourself some help man!
BTW I gave you 1 so don't go spending it all in 1 place now ya hear? someone needs to teach you the value of a like!


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 26, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> Oops...thought ya was heading for troll of the month elsewhere. I think ya got the week locked in. Lol


that elsewhere is the part that's already in the septic tank...PLEASE! don't send me back there!!!
I will however try to attain the most glorious award of the toll of the month here...if you will have me??? please let me stay...pretty please!


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 26, 2015)

svk said:


> This thread shall die a slow death



why?...we seem to be getting along just fine...now


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 26, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> why?...we seem to be getting along just fine...now



...end of the month is a comin...could be a green, white, checker!! Lol


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 26, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> green, white, checker



WTF kinda queer flag is that?? my daddy says the only flag worth flying is the RED WHITE and BLUE!!...and not none of them made in the china ones neither!


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 26, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> WTF kinda queer flag is that?? my daddy says the only flag worth flying is the RED WHITE and BLUE!!...and not none of them made in the china ones neither!


BTW I'm winning...yay go me!


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 26, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> WTF kinda queer flag is that?? my daddy says the only flag worth flying is the RED WHITE and BLUE!!...and not none of them made in the china ones neither!



Lol...I'm gettin four fresh tires and a splash of gas, just enough to make it to end of the race...I meant month. Guess who's gonna be wavin the checkered...none other than the banned Sheriff himself. Stinkin ape.


----------



## svk (Mar 26, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> Lol...I'm gettin four fresh tires and a splash of gas, just enough to make it to end of the race...I meant month. Guess who's gonna be wavin the checkered...none other than the banned Sheriff himself. Stinkin ape.


I think the like patrol will be waiting to disqualify you.


----------



## Marshy (Mar 26, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> BTW I'm winning...yay go me!


Even if you win the special olympics your still a retard.


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 26, 2015)

svk said:


> I think the like patrol will be waiting to disqualify you.



Come on fellas, we gotta play, I meant, like fair, don't we?? Don't wanna watch my doors get blown off after turn four.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 26, 2015)

svk said:


> I think the like patrol will be waiting to disqualify you.


yeah only because SOMEONE...keeps giving likes away even when the person doesn't want them! your actions do have consequences...for the "likie"...I heard my mom telling my dad that shes going to send me to live with my grandma...she smells funny ya know...all because of YOU SVK...thought you were my friend


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 26, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> Come on fellas, we gotta play, I meant, like fair, don't we?? Don't wanna watch my doors get blown off after turn four.


and I thought Georgians could count to atleast 5...you missed #3 which is where your doors were blown off!
=ME


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 26, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Even if you win the special olympics your still a retard.


Marshy.
Please take your negativity elsewhere...hopefully in the post right after this one.
I wish you all the luck in your next endeavor.
Sincerely
Someone who doesn't care. (AKA, Troll of the week(soon to be month)


----------



## Marshy (Mar 26, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> Marshy.
> Please take your negativity elsewhere...hopefully in the post right after this one.
> I wish you all the luck in your next endeavor.
> Sincerely
> Someone who doesn't care. (AKA, Troll of the week(soon to be month)


 Dont be mistaken, at no time were any ***** given.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 26, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Dont be mistaken


I don't make mistakes thank you very much


Marshy said:


> at no time were any ***** given


well that's not good...you should at least get some exlax? or go see your doctor about that!


----------



## Marshy (Mar 26, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> I don't make mistakes thank you very much
> 
> well that's not good...you should at least get some exlax? or go see your doctor about that!


You're gettin pretty good at this troll thing. Maybe we should make an honorary BA award. Kind of equivalent to best supporting actress.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 26, 2015)

Marshy said:


> You're gettin pretty good at this troll thing. Maybe we should make an honorary BA award. Kind of equivalent to best supporting actress.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 26, 2015)

Marshy said:


> You're gettin pretty good at this troll thing



thank you, I take my job VERY seriously! im glad someone notices!


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

I gotta get some rest its been a long tiring day of all of this trolling...I will be at it again tomorrow...if this thread is still only circling the bowl...I wont go after it in the septic tank though...sorry that's just beyond what my union allows us to do!
merry Christmas ya'll


----------



## hupte (Mar 27, 2015)

I wouldn't mind having ironworker as my neighbor, at least he has the decency to respect my opinion, and not troll me if I disagree with me. 

a neighbor that leaves you alone when you don't agree??? who could ask for a better neighbor.


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 27, 2015)

I hereby call dibs on post #82,594... or the last post on the last page... whichever comes first...
I win.. you lose...

Don't believe me?? Read the contract.
*


----------



## olyman (Mar 27, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> seems like a nice guy...


 and is,,just doesn't have much tolerance, for those that slam Gods face...and try to reverse the Bible to their tastes...


----------



## olyman (Mar 27, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> ahh well then I already know the answer...its this  right?
> or maybe this   ????
> 
> hahahah just kidding olyman!


  apparently,,you dont read well. I explained, in two threads,,i D O N T have the like feature anymore...


----------



## olyman (Mar 27, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Even if you win the special olympics your still a retard.


 unless im mistaken,, that word,, was removed from those people, long ago,, for a reason...special needs fits better...


----------



## svk (Mar 27, 2015)

Just dished out a big plateful of likes. You are all very welcome in advance. 

Looks like 2 pages of silliness derailed the original 8 pages of derail. 

Keep those likes flowing like green beer on St Patrick's day.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

olyman said:


> apparently,,you dont read well. I explained, in two threads,,i D O N T have the like feature anymore...


 
which is why I said I was kidding

now could ya give me and svk some likes already


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> I hereby call dibs on post #82,594... or the last post on the last page... whichever comes first...
> I win.. you lose...
> 
> Don't believe me?? Read the contract.
> *


 what if im the last post at #82,595? then who's the loser???


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

svk said:


> You are all very welcome in advance


hope you're happy now...just had to sit through an intervention with my family...they think I'm addicted to "likes"...im being sent to live with my smelly grandma...THANKS


----------



## olyman (Mar 27, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> which is why I said I was kidding
> 
> now could ya give me and svk some likes already


 for the second time,,i D O N T have that feature...damn


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

hupte said:


> I wouldn't mind having ironworker as my neighbor, at least he has the decency to respect my opinion, and not troll me if I disagree with me.
> 
> a neighbor that leaves you alone when you don't agree??? who could ask for a better neighbor.


 
you could ask for me as a neighbor??? maybe we could all be neighbors...almost like a union


----------



## svk (Mar 27, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> you could ask for me as a neighbor??? maybe we could all be neighbors...almost like a union


Dude stop already, lmfao. I almost spit pop at an unsuspecting lady passing by me as I read this.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

svk said:


> I almost spit pop at an unsuspecting lady passing by me as I read this.


why? what did she do to you?


----------



## svk (Mar 27, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> which is why I said I was kidding
> 
> now could ya give me and svk some likes already


Olyman likes this. 

There, fixed it.


----------



## svk (Mar 27, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> why? what did she do to you?


She said I'm not like Phil Robertson.

I want to be like Phil.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

olyman said:


> for the second time,,i D O N T have that feature...damn


 second time?...I think I would have remembered the first time...or at least the 3 times??? I do tend to block out yelling...so maybe all I saw was I .........have that feature...or I ........have a like button?
anywho!


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

svk said:


> Olyman likes this.
> 
> There, fixed it.


 you get a like and you get a like EVERYONE GETS A LIKE...unless olyman is doing the liking then everyone just gets laughed at


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

svk said:


> She said I'm not like Phil Robertson.
> 
> I want to be like Phil.


its ok SVK...some guys just can't grow a beard


----------



## svk (Mar 27, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> you get a like and you get a like EVERYONE GETS A LIKE...unless olyman is doing the liking then everyone just gets laughed at


He actually applauds. Laughing with not at. This is the 2010's man.


----------



## svk (Mar 27, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> its ok SVK...some guys just can't grow a beard


I grew a stash for a couple of weeks earlier this month. People asked me if I lost a bet when they saw it.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

svk said:


> Laughing with


do you see me laughing???


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

svk said:


> I grew a stash for a couple of weeks earlier this month. People asked me if I lost a bet when they saw it.


a sweet "p.o.r.n." stash? or an awkward 5 grader stash?


----------



## svk (Mar 27, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> a sweet "p.o.r.n." stash? or an awkward 5 grader stash?


It was only 1/4" long when I shaved but definitely not a 5th grade stash. I've got a lot more European than Scandinavian blood so I can grow body/facial hair and I've got dark hair to start with.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

svk said:


> I can grow body/facial hair


so can "joe dirt" just because you "can" doesn't mean you should

its ok SVK, no one cares what ironworker thinks anyway


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 27, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> haven't you heard...im the troll of the week





svk said:


> Throw me a like wouldja.




Me too, Me too.

Do I at least get an honorable mention. Remember 2nd place is the 1st loser.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

c5rulz said:


> Do I at least get an honorable mention


you will get nothing, and like it!


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 27, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> you will get nothing, and like it!


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

c5rulz said:


>



heyyyyy wtf they stole my line...


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 27, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> heyyyyy wtf they stole my line...




You second place, i.e. the first loser.


----------



## svk (Mar 27, 2015)

c5rulz said:


> Do I at least get an honorable mention.


Well let's see here. You and Ironworker started the whole derail but Nathon and USMC fueled the fire and you sort of stepped back after a while. So for keeping the thread going this long, I would say IW gets 40%, Nathon 30%, USMC 15%, and you 15%. Sorry it didn't fall more in your favor.....But I guess that is an honorable mention.


----------



## svk (Mar 27, 2015)

I am starting work and shutting my browser. Please keep those likes coming until I come back at lunch.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

c5rulz said:


> You second place, i.e. the first loser.


 I believe yours truly was the only one awarded with the troll of the week award...didn't see one with your name on it


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

svk said:


> But I guess that is an honorable mention


dishonorable at best...maybe


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

svk said:


> I am starting work and shutting my browser. Please keep those likes coming until I come back at lunch.


 hopefully it will still be here when you return...also could you bring this troll some scraps, I'm a little hungry...cant "like" much in an empty stomach ya know


----------



## svk (Mar 27, 2015)

Stop now. I said I had to go!


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

svk said:


> Stop now. I said I had to go!


 dont leave me with these people!


----------



## brenndatomu (Mar 27, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> dont leave me with these people!


I'll hold his spot fo 'im...
Oh. looky there...WINNING! 
Anybody wanna take bets if the OP will dare to post here again after all this ?


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

brenndatomu said:


> I'll hold his spot fo 'im...
> Oh. looky there...WINNING!
> Anybody wanna take bets if the OP will dare to post here again after all this ?


 I feel bad for the guy...
I really cant believe this is still going...strong as ever...its definitely a car wreck...the mods don't want it, but they don't want to delete it either...13 pages of the stupidest **** I have ever read...none of which was anything that I wrote


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

brenndatomu said:


>


 
is that Marshy?...he really should go see his doctor...its not good to strain like that...


----------



## hupte (Mar 27, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> I feel bad for the guy...
> I really cant believe this is still going...strong as ever...its definitely a car wreck...the mods don't want it, but they don't want to delete it either...13 pages of the stupidest **** I have ever read...none of which was anything that I wrote


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

hupte said:


>


 HEY! that's Olyman's response...you have a like button...use it!


----------



## cre10 (Mar 27, 2015)

Did you get the saw? I don't feel like reading all the grade school fighting


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

svk said:


> Stop now. I said I had to go!


 some guy named SVK told me no means yes...stop means go...sorry


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

cre10 said:


> Did you get the saw? I don't feel like reading all the grade school fighting


 well coming here pointing a gun at us sure should make us stop "fighting" but it probably wont get the OP to come back to comment about the saw...sorry to burst your inflatable friend (bubble)


----------



## cre10 (Mar 27, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> well coming here pointing a gun at us sure should make us stop "fighting" but it probably wont get the OP to come back to comment about the saw...sorry to burst your inflatable friend (bubble)


Now you just sound like the socialists on **********


----------



## brenndatomu (Mar 27, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> he really should go see his doctor...its not good to strain like that...


No doc needed, prunes are your friends


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

cre10 said:


> Now you just sound like the socialists on **********


 what's that suppose to mean?
you really should be careful...guns kill people ya know...anyday it could just decide to turn around and shoot you...no one is safe!


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

brenndatomu said:


> No doc needed, prunes are your friends


 maybe not for a guy like you uncle Red...but for just an ordinary guy like Marshy...a doc visit should be in order


----------



## hupte (Mar 27, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> HEY! that's Olyman's response...you have a like button...use it!


what the?? I did!!! lol. 

besides, this is olyman's response=


----------



## brenndatomu (Mar 27, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> no one is safe!


Yeah, I almost choked on pineapple at lunch, ban pineapples they are dangerous...'specially for marshy!


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

olyman said:


>


ohh really Hupte...please compare to all of the above..."one of these things is not like the other"
hahah I know he uses both, but this has been the most used lately...


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

brenndatomu said:


> Yeah, I almost choked on pineapple at lunch, ban pineapples they are dangerous...'specially for marshy!


 
that's a GREAT idea...thanks uncle Red...and yeah Marshy please consult uncle Red on your diet... these are not healthy either BTW, so I will look into the banning of these as well


----------



## svk (Mar 27, 2015)

You guys are too much.

PS nobody liked my post where I said you should keep the likes coming. Feeling unwanted. Not sure if I should leave, or post more....


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 27, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> what's that suppose to mean?
> you really should be careful...guns kill people ya know...anyday it could just decide to turn around and shoot you...no one is safe!


Seriously??? Do you hug trees too?


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Do you hug trees too


I do...when I put a choker around it...


----------



## brenndatomu (Mar 27, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> please consult uncle Red on your diet...


I prescribe meat n taters...


nathon918 said:


> I do... I put a choker around it...


I have a co-worker that has chickens, they quit layin...I think they need choked, you do custom work?


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Seriously???


YES SERIOUSLY...everything in this entire thread is COMPLETLY serious...
could I suggest that next time you take a picture like in your avatar...try standing close to where the impact is going to occur...everyone I know that had gotten it from that angle agrees with me...(or at least they don't disagree)

all this garbage is because of a few whiners...probably an only child...they cry to mom when they don't get their way...stop being so damn serious all the time


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

brenndatomu said:


> I prescribe meat n taters...
> 
> I have a co-worker that has chickens, they quit layin...I think they need choked, you do custom work?


 sorry I asked but union rep said we're not allowed...I think I saw on the "really WTF" thread something about ironworker liking to choke others chickens...id ask him for ya but he is not currently taking my calls


----------



## brenndatomu (Mar 27, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> sorry I asked but union rep said we're not allowed...I think I saw on the "really WTF" thread something about ironworker liking to choke others chickens...id ask him for ya but he is not currently taking my calls


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

svk said:


> You guys are too much.
> 
> PS nobody liked my post where I said you should keep the likes coming. Feeling unwanted. Not sure if I should leave, or post more....


 and that post will get no likes...I don't not condone liking likes about a thread asking you to like their like...try earning them like the rest of us...unfairly, and certainly not squarely (15 deg. off minimum)


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 27, 2015)

svk said:


> _*Feeling unwanted.*_


See... now ya' know how it feels... join the club.
Y'all are lucky (or maybe ya' ain't lucky) that my hurt feelings ain't caused my suicide 
I cried myself ta sleep last night just over what Ironwork must think of me... I mean, that hurtful "_enjoy your spring_" comment 'bout put me over the edge.
I think it wouldn't be so bad if slowp would stop tellin' me not to move where she lives... I mean, talk about feelin' unwanted.
*


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> I think it wouldn't be so bad if slowp would stop tellin' me not to move where she lives... I mean, talk about feelin' unwanted


 
not really unwanted....I think the term you're looking for is unworthy...


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 27, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> See... now ya' know how it feels... join the club.
> Y'all are lucky (or maybe ya' ain't lucky) that my hurt feelings ain't caused my suicide
> I cried myself ta sleep last night just over what Ironwork must think of me... I mean, that hurtful "_enjoy your spring_" comment 'bout put me over the edge.
> I think it wouldn't be so bad if slowp would stop tellin' me not to move where she lives... I mean, talk about feelin' unwanted.
> *


I was just being cordial and trying to move on, I guess you didn't read it as so, after all weren't you the one that told me to lighten up.


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 27, 2015)

Good lord Ironworker... relax man... I was just makin' some fun, weren't nothin' meant by it.
*


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 27, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Good lord Ironworker... relax man... I was just makin' some fun, weren't nothin' meant by it.
> *


Actually I am relaxing, we got rained out at work today.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Good lord Ironworker... relax man... I was just makin' some fun, weren't nothin' meant by it.
> *


I don't think he understands the way you're using "lighten up"....sounds like he thinks you mean "be nice"


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 27, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> _*"be nice"*_


Nice??
When pigs run chainsaws...
*


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 27, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Nice??
> When pigs run chainsaws...*



thought i lighten up this thread .


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 27, 2015)

Me and my big mouth...
*


----------



## brenndatomu (Mar 27, 2015)

FS beat me to it...






Not too many family appropriate chainsaw pig pics out there...didn't really find any chainsaw spiders BTW...did find a chainsaw unicorn though.



I just know this is gonna be somebody's new avatar soon


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Nice??
> When pigs run chainsaws...
> *


cops aren't allowed to run chainsaws???


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 27, 2015)

brenndatomu said:


> _*didn't really find any chainsaw spiders BTW*_


What about Chainsaw the Spider??


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 27, 2015)

By-the-way... have you met my mom and dad (aka, Blackspider)?


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 27, 2015)

Granddad immigrated here from Spider Island...


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Granddad immigrated here from Spider Island...


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 27, 2015)

Oh... and my sister the wanna'be...


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> the wanna'be...


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Oh... and my sister the wanna'be...


thought you had a brother too????


----------



## svk (Mar 27, 2015)

Too funny!!!!


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 27, 2015)

My daughter dressed for the prom...


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 27, 2015)

Like, uhhhhhhh...what seems to be the pot stirrin' problem around here, fellers??


----------



## svk (Mar 27, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> Like, uhhhhhhh...what seems to be the pot stirrin' problem around here, fellers??


Not enough likes


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 27, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> _*thought you had a brother too????*_


Yes, that's correct.
He's sort'a the runt of the family.
Here he is with his wife (she sort'a runs the show in their house).


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 27, 2015)

Is your bro givin everyone the finger in that shot or what?


----------



## brenndatomu (Mar 27, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> she sort'a runs the show in their house


Speaking of house...(hey, what the heck, it's not like anybody cares about getting off topic anymore!) you ever make any progress on your house/property debacle? 

Spidey JR?


----------



## gary courtney (Mar 27, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Oh... and my sister the wanna'be...


isn't that marie osmond


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 27, 2015)

gary courtney said:


> isn't that marie osmond



...or the ol gal from decades ago MTV and the Robert Palmer tune, Simply Irresistable. What a box she was!!


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 27, 2015)

brenndatomu said:


> _*Speaking of house...*_


Sadly... it ain't lookin' so good... we're lookin' 'round for new livin' quarters.
What happened ain't right... but it ain't illegal either.
I could spend more money and delay the inevitable... but the inevitable don't change.
I'm back at plan A... extract satisfaction when the opportunity presents itself (shrug)
*


----------



## svk (Mar 27, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Sadly... it ain't lookin' so good... we're lookin' 'round for new livin' quarters.
> What happened ain't right... but it ain't illegal either.
> I could spend more money and delay the inevitable... but the inevitable don't change.
> I'm back at plan A... extract satisfaction when the opportunity presents itself (shrug)
> *


I wish you guys the best. Maybe a nice airtight house with an efficient non-elitist stove. And lots of standing dead elm nearby.


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 27, 2015)

svk said:


> I wish you guys the best. Maybe a nice airtight house with an efficient non-elitist stove. And lots of standing dead elm nearby.



A big +1 here...and I here those elitist stoves make one helluva boat anchor...


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 27, 2015)

Thank you... both.
*


----------



## stihly dan (Mar 27, 2015)

I hear Washington has some great deals going on right now. And being a flatlander maybe you and ALL your kin folk can take advantage of the deals and become mountain folk. I bet you would not piss anyone off. Really, I'm serious, like living a whole new way. Another country in the same country. You could be the first American born foreigner.


----------



## zogger (Mar 27, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Thank you... both.
> *



Good luck on the house and home search, it ain't ever fun when you *have* to move. But..ya never know what you might find. I looked at ten acres (about two cleared yard and big garden, rest woods), small spring/pond and old farmhouse last summer, much further out than we are here by some miles down older roads, looked just for a hoot, craigslist ad, 50 grand. It was actually pretty decent and seemed fair priced.


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 27, 2015)

zogger said:


> Good luck on the house and home search, it ain't ever fun when you *have* to move. But..ya never know what you might find. I looked at ten acres (about two cleared yard and big garden, rest woods), small spring/pond and old farmhouse last summer, much further out than we are here by some miles down older roads, looked just for a hoot, craigslist ad, 50 grand. It was actually pretty decent and seemed fair priced.



Sounded like a helluva place for $50K...can't touch a quarter acre lot in Warner Robins for that now. Pissin in the wind here now if ya don't wanna pony up...then ya get to figure the homestead to build. I'd love to have a retreat place like that in N Ga...would be awesome around Helen/Brasstown Bald area. It's gonna happen one day, man upstairs willin, gotta get my 16 yr old daughter into/outta college first though. Every man can dream, righto??..I just wanna make it happen. And I'm a headin that direction as best I can. Least I hope.


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 27, 2015)

stihly dan said:


> _*I hear Washington has some great deals going on right now.*_


We're lookin' real hard at Washington 
All of us... the whole damn extended family... and friends‼
*


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 27, 2015)

zogger said:


> Good luck on the house and home search, it ain't ever fun when you *have* to move. But..ya never know what you might find. I looked at ten acres (about two cleared yard and big garden, rest woods), small spring/pond and old farmhouse last summer, much further out than we are here by some miles down older roads, looked just for a hoot, craigslist ad, 50 grand. It was actually pretty decent and seemed fair priced.





USMC615 said:


> Sounded like a helluva place for $50K...can't touch a quarter acre lot in Warner Robins for that now. Pissin in the wind here now if ya don't wanna pony up...then ya get to figure the homestead to build. I'd love to have a retreat place like that in N Ga...would be awesome around Helen/Brasstown Bald area. It's gonna happen one day, man upstairs willin, gotta get my 16 yr old daughter into/outta college first though. Every man can dream, righto??..I just wanna make it happen. And I'm a headin that direction as best I can. Least I hope.



...back when we were young in the 70's/80's, mom/dad would take us camping in the Hiawassee Mnts in/around Helen...the ol' Delonnegha days. Used to be a US Mint at one time.


----------



## zogger (Mar 27, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> Sounded like a helluva place for $50K...can't touch a quarter acre lot in Warner Robins for that now. Pissin in the wind here now if ya don't wanna pony up...then ya get to figure the homestead to build. I'd love to have a retreat place like that in N Ga...would be awesome around Helen/Brasstown Bald area. It's gonna happen one day, man upstairs willin, gotta get my 16 yr old daughter into/outta college first though. Every man can dream, righto??..I just wanna make it happen. And I'm a headin that direction as best I can. Least I hope.



Helen area is unreal nice, man..spendy....


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 27, 2015)

zogger said:


> Helen area is unreal nice, man..spendy....



Good to hear from ya Zoggs...Yeh, real spendy now. Been that way for yrs. I just wanna get a 'touch, a big touch' above Alpharetta...to where I don't even see that high fallutin' area in the local yocal phone book. Actually, I wanna get to where ain't no phone book. I'll figure out on my own where the local grocery shop, beer store is. Lol


----------



## speedthrills (Mar 27, 2015)

Good luck whitespider you the best!!!!!


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks... thanks again... all of ya'.
*


----------



## 1 stihl nut (Mar 27, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> High maintenance gold digger biatch, even at 80. Take that 361 and run it like you stole it! Lol



Who said she's 80?

She's probably 27.


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 27, 2015)

1 stihl nut said:


> _*Who said she's 80?
> She's probably 27.*_


Holly Crap‼
A quote from page 3?? Was I even born yet??

*


----------



## 1 stihl nut (Mar 27, 2015)

svk said:


> Ask him want he wants for it.



This thread could have ended after this reply. (It was the first one)

The rest has been purely for entertainment value. And some of that is questionable.


----------



## 1 stihl nut (Mar 27, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Holly Crap‼
> A quote from page 3?? Was I even born yet??
> 
> *



I don't know.

But I'm gonna be 80 by the time I finish reading this thread. Maybe more if I get Alzheimer's first.


----------



## svk (Mar 27, 2015)

1 stihl nut said:


> This thread could have ended after this reply. (It was the first one)
> 
> The rest has been purely for entertainment value. And some of that is questionable.


I should get an award for that don't you think?


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

1 stihl nut said:


> I don't know.
> 
> But I'm gonna be 80 by the time I finish reading this thread. Maybe more if I get Alzheimer's first.


if you don't have it...it wil sure make you feel like you have it..."WTF didn't I just read this same stupid thing"


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

svk said:


> I should get an award for that don't you think?


way to take all the credit


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 27, 2015)

1 stihl nut said:


> Who said she's 80?
> 
> She's probably 27.



...got that right!!


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 27, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> way to take all the credit



Hey...how 'bout spreadin the joy...hello McFly..


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 27, 2015)

svk said:


> _*I should get an award for that don't you think?*_










Sorry... just couldn't help myself.

*


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Sorry... just couldn't help myself.
> 
> *


wheres mine? first place one of course...right?


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 27, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> _*wheres mine? first place one of course...right?*_


Absolutely... you get the Blue Ribbon‼




[/QUOTE]


----------



## svk (Mar 27, 2015)

Second derail has now exceeded first derail in volume but not longevity.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Absolutely... you get the Blue Ribbon‼


[/QUOTE]
so what you're saying is that PBR beats women???...that's what I got out of that...I will ask my local rep to look into banning PBR along with guns...hell maybe even all beer


----------



## svk (Mar 27, 2015)

While you are at it.


----------



## svk (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## USMC615 (Mar 27, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Thanks... thanks again... all of ya'.
> *



If ya wanna change up, land in mid-Ga with your immediate family...come on. I gotta 3-bdrm, 2 bath house sittin on a nice 3/4 acre lot with a 24x32 shop, concrete poured, double up the driveway all the way to the shop, with dual roll up doors. Privacy fence all around the property included. I spend 99% of my time at my fiances house (she s in the rental business, owns 14 rental homes). I'll clear my chit out, off the property, she's gotta 3-story house with a three garage bottom/workshop, on the bottom. Something tells me, (wink wink) I can probably land you a DoD, civil service 'never have to look for another job but retirement' deal. But your qualifications will get you there alone...damn good money is all I can say. Ain't trying to peddle ya nor push ya in any direction...but the offer's on the table my man. And yes, you get access to the camper, 4-wheelers, SS splitter, hydraulic splitter (and bring that damn thing ya got called a Log Boss, or whatever, lol) utilities trailers, etc. Now the '07 Pro Crappie 175...something tells me we'll be sharing that one.


----------



## svk (Mar 27, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> If ya wanna change up, land in mid-Ga with your immediate family...come on. I gotta 3-bdrm, 2 bath house sittin on a nice 3/4 acre lot with a 24x32 shop, concrete poured, double up the driveway all the way to the shop, with dual roll up doors. Privacy fence all around the property included. I spend 99% of my time at my fiances house (she s in the rental business, owns 14 rental homes). I'll clear my chit out, off the property, she's gotta 3-story house with a three garage bottom/workshop, on the bottom. Something tells me, (wink wink) I can probably land you a DoD, civil service 'never have to look for another job but retirement' deal. But your qualifications will get you there alone...damn good money is all I can say. Ain't trying to peddle ya nor push ya in any direction...but the offer's on the table my man. And yes, you get access to the camper, 4-wheelers, SS splitter, hydraulic splitter (and bring that damn thing ya got called a Log Boss, or whatever, lol) utilities trailers, etc. Now the '07 Pro Crappie 175...something tells me we'll be sharing that one.


Mighty generous.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

svk said:


> While you are at it.
> 
> View attachment 415271


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

svk said:


> Mighty generous.


very!...but I believe it was a similar deal that got him into this mess...I know I wouldn't choose that path again...


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 28, 2015)

svk said:


> Mighty generous.



And I'm not tryin to disrespect Spideys abilities as a providing man for his family first and foremost, or otherwise. No doubt in my mind, nor anyone elses, he's a welcome asset to any company or job site. Reading his logical, methodical posts satisfied that equation well enough. I believe a man like him can find work anywhere on this planet, regardless of the geographic. I don't think Spidey could handle wearin flip flops and a simple Hanes tank top no how 8 months outta the yr, talk about a farmers tan, Lol.


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 28, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> very!...but I believe it was a similar deal that got him into this mess...I know I wouldn't choose that path again...



I certainly understand that...being associated with the rental business full hand, aside from my everyday job. I have know idea who was at fault in the current demise and it's not for me to speculate, or other.


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey fellas, can I get get a couple a likes...seems I got the shtinkin ape' on me back...just wonderin'??


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 28, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> Hey fellas, can I get get a couple a likes...seems I got the shtinkin ape' on me back...just wonderin'??


do none of you guys have any dignity left? ....all you guys begging for likes...well...YES, YES you can have a couple


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 28, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> do none of you guys have any dignity left? ....all you guys begging for likes...well...YES, YES you can have a couple


I think 6 is a couple...no?


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 28, 2015)

can this be the theme song for this thread?...


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 28, 2015)

Like overload, like overload...gear the reactors down now Scotty. Let's just cruise at Mach 1 for a little.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 28, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> Like overload, like overload...gear the reactors down now Scotty. Let's just cruise at Mach 1 for a little.


you're as bad as that damn spider...just take take take!


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 28, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> you're as bad as that damn spider...just take take take!


...and your point is?


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 28, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> ...and your point is?


looks like you're missing 6 likes now...change your tune, and you'll get em back


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 28, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> looks like you're missing 6 likes now...change your tune, and you'll get em back



...how 'bout this tune, I think it might catch me up to you and svk, hoping anyhow. ARS...'Not Gonna Let It Bother Me Tonight'.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 28, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> ...how 'bout this tune, I think it might catch me up to you and svk, hoping anyhow. ARS...'Not Gonna Let It Bother Me Tonight'.


WTP???


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 28, 2015)

theres another...hope ya don't piss off SVK...could lose most of the ones ya got...or double what ya already have...not really sure about that guy sometimes


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 28, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> WTP???



Can't blame a man for tryin, now can ya? Give a stinkin like. How come it seems like me and you are loitering on this thread and everybody else is either asleep or passed out. Maybe those fellas got a like overdose? Ya rectum?


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 28, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> Ya rectum


ahhh no thank you...no rectum for me thanks


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 28, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> ahhh no thank you...no rectum for me thanks



Lol...'Rectum...Damn near kill'em.'


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 28, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> How come it seems like me and you are loitering on this thread and everybody else is either asleep or passed out


TreeTangler ruined my life...he pointed out some things, now everything I knew was a lie...


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 28, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> Lol...'Rectum...Damn near kill'em.'


heyyyyy are you Jeff Foxworthy?


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 28, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> heyyyyy are you Jeff Foxworthy?


...wasn't that the tree hugger thing ? And ya told em
, yeh when I put a choker on it? I don't think I saw a response from em afterwards. Lol


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 28, 2015)

nahh page 3 on svk's kitty cat thread


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 28, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> nahh page 3 on svk's kitty cat thread


...that damn SVK. Likes better be around tomorrow, all I gotta say. Enf of the month gettin near. and I'm a leadin in turn three, yeh we Ga boys know about that turn too. Turn four gonna be like wreck city...just like Atlanta and Talladega. Lol


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 28, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> we Ga boys know about that turn too


is that where you get out of your car, get naked, and run around like Ricky Bobby? "you're not on fire"


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 28, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Sorry... just couldn't help myself.
> 
> *


Lol, second place is first loser.


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 28, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> is that where you get out of your car, get naked, and run around like Ricky Bobby? "you're not on fire"


LMAO,,,


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 28, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Sadly... it ain't lookin' so good... we're lookin' 'round for new livin' quarters.
> What happened ain't right... but it ain't illegal either.
> I could spend more money and delay the inevitable... but the inevitable don't change.
> I'm back at plan A... extract satisfaction when the opportunity presents itself (shrug)
> *


Sorry to hear, good luck with a new place, you should take advantage of your situation and just buy a place of your own and then you don't have to worry about it happening again.


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 28, 2015)

Wow, USMC615, mighty generous... and thanks for the kind words.
Any option is under consideration right now... but, as of now, time isn't adding pressure.
Actually, my job is secure, so our logical best option is to find something in the area.



nathon918 said:


> _*so what you're saying is that PBR beats women???...that's what I got out of that...*_


Ummmm... it's kind'a like'a satire thing... a play on the whole Hollywood beer drinkin' redneck crap.
You'd still need to be close enough to hear the man beatin' his wife (he ain't in the can), and it wouldn't matter what sort'a can, ya' wouldn't even need the can. Basically, if you're holdin' the empty can, ya' likely drank the beer... that makes ya' the beer drinkin' redneck... meaning you're close enough to yourself.

Ummmm.... not that I mean ya' beat your wife... just the "we rednecks" thing...
Ummmmm.... Damn....Never mind... I'm just diggin' the hole deeper... I take it back 
*


----------



## svk (Mar 28, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> theres another...hope ya don't piss off SVK...could lose most of the ones ya got...or double what ya already have...not really sure about that guy sometimes


Careful. I'll take all of your likes away. You'll be sittin there like CTYank with thousands of posts and only hundreds of likes. LOL


----------



## svk (Mar 28, 2015)

A like for some biscuits?


----------



## svk (Mar 28, 2015)

And this bacon


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 28, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> he ain't in the can



ahhh but what if he was???? I'm sure there has to be someone that was beaten in a bathroom...


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 28, 2015)

svk said:


> A like for some biscuits?
> 
> View attachment 415324


Michelle Obama dislikes this!


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 28, 2015)

svk said:


> And this bacon
> 
> View attachment 415328


Michelle Obama dislikes this too!


----------



## svk (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm not touching that!


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 28, 2015)

svk said:


> I'm not touching that!


I wouldn't want to touch her either...


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 28, 2015)

Michelle Obama also dislikes these foods...


----------



## olyman (Mar 28, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> I certainly understand that...being associated with the rental business full hand, aside from my everyday job. I have know idea who was at fault in the current demise and it's not for me to speculate, or other.


 if you had access,,to his original post,,he eggsplains it clearly.....


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 28, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Wow, USMC615, mighty generous... and thanks for the kind words.
> Any option is under consideration right now... but, as of now, time isn't adding pressure.
> Actually, my job is secure, so our logical best option is to find something in the area.
> 
> ...



You bet brother, and I understand. My option is like option 'M' on the option 'A,B,C' scale of things...way down the list. Don't make a damn to me anybody else's opinion in this. I say it like this...you gotta roof over your families head here if ya need option M, we'll figure out the groceries later. I'll sacrifice, do my adjusting, push come to shove...aint no Cadillac lifestyle here...been waiting all my life for Publishers Clearing House with that sweepstake van to show up and kick my front door in...I'd sure like to see my name scribbled across that 3 ft x 5ft cardboard check. Ain't happened yet, kinda sux...just gotta report to the same ol turd hole again, Mon mornin. Just sayin.


----------



## svk (Mar 28, 2015)

AS members when offered a free saw from Mastermind.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 28, 2015)

svk said:


> AS members when offered a free saw from Mastermind.



all those birds reminds me of this...
you're welcome


----------



## tla100 (Mar 29, 2015)

Dang it, that may be in head all night now......What was the word you say?


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 29, 2015)

tla100 said:


> Dang it, that may be in head all night now......What was the word you say?


I believe he said "board"..."board" is a word?


----------



## ReggieT (Mar 29, 2015)

EPIC...


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 29, 2015)

ReggieT said:


> EPIC...


we already know we're awesome...try putting a little more effort into your posts...if you read this thread you would know all of the posts were very well though out


----------



## 1 stihl nut (Mar 29, 2015)

What?


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 29, 2015)

1 stihl nut said:


> What?


huh?


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 29, 2015)

most interesting thread in the Firewood Forum in a long time.


----------



## tla100 (Mar 29, 2015)

I believe "Burd, Burd, the Burd is the word"


----------



## ReggieT (Mar 29, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> we already know we're awesome...try putting a little more effort into your posts...if you read this thread you would know all of the posts were very well though out


I haven't complimented anyone on being awesome...and how I post and the substance I post is my business...get off my nut-sack and mind your own dam business Billy Boy! KEEP IT MOVING!


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 29, 2015)

ReggieT said:


> I haven't complimented anyone on being awesome...and how I post and the substance I post is my business...get off my nut-sack and mind your own dam business Billy Boy! KEEP IT MOVING!


GPY!


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 30, 2015)

so did you get the saw or not???


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 30, 2015)

The OP ain't posted on AS since the day he started this thread... hopefuly he ain't holdin' our shenanigans against us??
I mean... most of us did toss in a serious answer amongst the silliness.
Sometimes ya' just gotta' live with the silly to find the serious... (shrug)...
*


----------



## svk (Mar 30, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> The OP ain't posted on AS since the day he started this thread... hopefuly he ain't holdin' our shenanigans against us??
> I mean... most of us did toss in a serious answer amongst the silliness.
> Sometimes ya' just gotta' live with the silly to find the serious... (shrug)...
> *


Yeah despite the derail starting at post #3 there was a good amount of quality content before hostilities set in and then those finally succumbed to death by filibuster. I see the OP was logged in about a week ago and being he's been a member for three years he's probably familiar with how off topic things can go around here.


----------



## svk (Mar 30, 2015)

Still would be curious to know if things worked out for him.


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 31, 2015)

svk said:


> Still would be curious to know if things worked out for him.




Maybe took Ironworker's original advice.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 31, 2015)

c5rulz said:


> Maybe took Ironworker's original advice.


 I hope he has my Troll of the month award today...I deserve it!


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 31, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> I hope he has my Troll of the month award today...I deserve it!


 hopefully USMC615 doesn't come in at the last second and post a bunch of nonsense like usual...hes a cheater


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 31, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> hopefully USMC615 doesn't come in at the last second and post a bunch of nonsense like usual...hes a cheater



Hey crazy...I'll have to concede for Mar '15 and pay my due respects to King Troll Nathon...Lol. On another note, one of my olders brothers had to have emergency surgery Sunday night, then back to the OR yesterday afternoon for round two. When I get off work, I hit the house for a quick bite to eat then head to the hospital for the evening stay. I'll holler back at ya fellas.


----------



## svk (Mar 31, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> Hey crazy...I'll have to concede for Mar '15 and pay my due respects to King Troll Nathon...Lol. On another note, one of my olders brothers had to have emergency surgery Sunday night, then back to the OR yesterday afternoon for round two. When I get off work, I hit the house for a quick bite to eat then head to the hospital for the evening stay. I'll holler back at ya fellas.


Wish him a speedy recovery from us.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 31, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> Hey crazy...I'll have to concede for Mar '15 and pay my due respects to King Troll Nathon...Lol. On another note, one of my olders brothers had to have emergency surgery Sunday night, then back to the OR yesterday afternoon for round two. When I get off work, I hit the house for a quick bite to eat then head to the hospital for the evening stay. I'll holler back at ya fellas.


I win by default...or maybe we can drag this along for another month, then see who wins??
really though...hope he gets better soon!...


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 31, 2015)

svk said:


> Wish him a speedy recovery from us.





nathon918 said:


> I win by default...or maybe we can drag this along for another month, then see who wins??
> really though...hope he gets better soon!...



Folks, appreciate the well wishes for my bro...he'll be in intensive care for two/three more days then they'll look at gettin him in a private room. Everything looks as good as can be for now, he's out like a light, heavily sedated but that's the best thing at the moment.


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 6, 2015)

anyone else feel like this thread could use a couple or 20 more pages worth of the best content this site has ever seen???...or maybe you just need more likes??


----------



## mainewoods (Apr 7, 2015)

Hope everything works out well for your brother!


----------



## USMC615 (Apr 7, 2015)

mainewoods said:


> Hope everything works out well for your brother!



Appreciate the well wishes...he has recovered/done much better than expected for the time that he's been in the hospital. Doctors/surgeons told him he can be discharged this week, possibly by Thursday. Thx again.


----------

